# LF - Adult female Angelfish



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello:

I am looking for some adult angelfish:
1~2 adult *female* blue angelfish
1~2 adult *female* *red-head* koi angelfish
1~2 adult *female* silver angelfish

some sample pics:
1) silver zebra angelfish:









2) *red-head* koi angel:









3) blue angelfish:









_all pics got from internet._

pm me if you have and willing to rehome.
thanks.
Eric.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to say I don't actually have any angel's for you, although I'm curious about how you're able to tell the sex between them. I was under the impression it's too difficult to know the difference between male and female.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

raeven said:


> Sorry to say I don't actually have any angel's for you, although I'm curious about how you're able to tell the sex between them. I was under the impression it's too difficult to know the difference between male and female.


You vent sex them. Look at the shape of the genital papilla, which should stick out near the anus. The males vent is pointed, the female's is blunt.


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

I have these 2 females avail. Both have laid eggs. $10 ea.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks sick lid.
Now still looking for other types of adult female angels. 1st post updated.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

bUMP. cAN'T bELIEVE i AM sTILL lOOKING FOR THEM...Pics Added.


----------

